# Official Game thread: Bulls @ Philadelphia. 6:00pm CST, TNT



## truebluefan

*Official Gam thread: Bulls @ Philadelphia. 6:00pm CST, TNT*

Post all of the predictions here.


----------



## truebluefan

We had 40 people predict the bulls-bucks game and 23 were correct in picking the Bulls to win. Last month we had over 120 that played in all or just some of the games. 14 more games to go and NO it is not too early to start playing, obviously.


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture.

The Raptors just beat this team. This is a statement game.

Nobody can stop AI. So let AI have his points but stop G-Rob and K. Thomas.

Bulls 94
Phili 83

Crawford 26
Curry 16


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>TysEdyKirkrthefuture.</b>!
> The Raptors just beat this team. This is a statement game.
> 
> Nobody can stop AI. So let AI have his points but stop G-Rob and K. Thomas.
> 
> Bulls 94
> Phili 83
> 
> Crawford 26
> Curry 16


Big dog and Coleman DNP last night.


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture.

If Coleman and G-Rob don't play tommorow this should be automatic

Bulls 94
Phili 80


----------



## superdave

Bulls 98
Philly 87

Even if DC comes back, we should destroy them in the paint. Let's see how Jamal does against Snow, a good defender.


----------



## LoyalBull

The key is with our bigs.

The Raptors won behind Donyell crushing them down low.

Curry, JYD... stick it to em!


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>LoyalBull</b>!
> The key is with our bigs.
> 
> The Raptors won behind Donyell crushing them down low.
> 
> Curry, JYD... stick it to em!


Yell may have crushed them down low, but philly did get 18 offensive rebounds and out rebounded Toronto. 49-43. They had a bad night shooting, as they usually do with Big Dog and Coleman out.


----------



## Squirrel

Bulls 93
Philly 87


----------



## Bullhawk

On a side not how pitiful is that divison Philly is in? With NJ playing bad they literally don't have a quality team in that division.


----------



## Rhyder

Bulls 94
Philly 90

High Bulls Scorer: Curry 24


----------



## chifaninca

Bulls 97
Sixers 92


----------



## fl_flash

For the Ribs baby!!!!

This won't be a high scoring affair. Iverson will get his - he always does. The key is going to be our front line and bench vs the sixers front line and bench. I like our chances although it's going to be a close game as Iverson will invariably get just about our whole team in foul trouble with his penetration.

Bulls 87
Sixers 81

Curry has a solid game with 21pts 8rebs and 2 blks.


----------



## JRose5

Bulls 96
Sixers 88

E-Rob 18


----------



## Happyface

Big Dog and Coleman havent played most of the season. And Marc Jackson just got hurt which leaves them very thin up front. I expect Dalembert to get alot of time, and this kid has lots of potential to be a star in the league in a few years. Another thing to worry about is AI had a bad night last night which probably means he'll come out less selfish tonite.


Bulls 92 Sixers 87


----------



## LuCane

Sixers 94
Bulls 83


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum

Marc Jackson might be out, as well. (Jackson was playing well against the Raptors and Philly might have won if he hadn't gotten hurt.) If Jackson, Coleman, and Robinson are out, that leaves them with Dalembert, McCaskill, Thomas, and Korver as their big men.

Curry, Davis, and Fizer could wear this group out, and I suspect if we play our cards right, Philly might have to play a few stretches with Thomas and Korver as their big men (with the other two in foul trouble). We might see a very big night for Curry.

I would be tempted to go big against Philly with a lot of JYD at the SF. I would also encourage Crawford and Hinrich to go to the hole every chance that they got. The constant pressure in the post and on the boards could get the Philly bigs in lots of foul trouble, carving a big hole in the Philly defense.

With Philly's trouble in the middle, I am going to pick the Bulls to win big.

Bulls win 100-82.


----------



## VincentVega

Bovine: 100
Minutemen: 86


----------



## bullet

Bulls 91
Sixers 85

EC - 26 pnts


----------



## ace20004u

Big dog is out, Mark Jackson is out. I go with Bulls 99 Philly 87

btw, this game IS tomorrow night isn't it?


----------



## Happyface

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Big dog is out, Mark Jackson is out. I go with Bulls 99 Philly 87
> 
> btw, this game IS tomorrow night isn't it?



Yeah :upset: I just double checked the schedule, and they arent playing tonite. Ughh, i cant take these threads for granted anymore. I missed the 1st half of another game because the time listed was wrong :sour:


----------



## rynobot

Bulls 92
Sixers 93


----------



## dkg1

This should be a game in which we will be able to play JC and Kirk together a lot. Snow goes about 6'3, AI is about 6 ft tall. This will be one of those rare nights when we have a bigger backcourt with JC and Kirk in at the same time.

In the past, wasn't Philly one of the teams we had difficulty keeping off the boards? Hopefully the trade has fixed that.

If all of those guys are really out for Philly, I'll say the Bulls 89 Philly 83.


----------



## Half-Life

Bulls 92
Sixers 90

IT will be a close one with Jamal or Eddy closing it out with clutch shots and JYD getting a few clutch rebounds in the end.

Craw- 26 pts...7 assists
Eddy- 18 pts...5 rebounds
E-Rob- 10 pts..3 stls
JYD- 5 pts...10 rebounds

Iverson- 40 pts...16-39 fg


----------



## MJG

Bulls 96
Sixers 90


----------



## Philo

Bulls 91
Sixers 94

Leading Scorer: "Practice, Were talking about practice" 34

We ran into the Sixers at the wrong time(after a loss) although if the Big Dog and Coleman(Donyell Marshall sends his thanks) don't suit up, the Bulls could easily run away with this one.


----------



## 7thwatch

Bulls - 93
Sixers - 80

Jamal - 25 pts 8 assists
Curry - 25 points 11 rebounds


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bulls 94
Sixers 89

Craw with 27


----------



## AL9045

Bulls: 95.
Phili: 88.


----------



## Da Grinch

101-99 bulls JC at the buzzer finishing with 22

curry 27 

AI 35

and alot of posts the following day about how the bulls are playoff bound 

...these are my predictions 

i dont want any ribs just a bulls win


----------



## curry_52

2-Game winning streak?? Maybe.

Bulls 104
Sixers 89

Curry 28 Points, 6 Rebounds
Crawford 26 Points, 8 Assists, 5 Rebounds


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Bulls 90
Sixers 89


----------



## ztect

Sixers will be short handed esp. in the paint.

DC is out, and may be put on IR
Mark jackson broke a finger yesterday and he's out

Big Dog is eligible to come off of IR, but he may not
becuase he had a bad ankle sprain.

So that leaves Dalambert, and K.Thomas with Amal McCaskill
in the paint, and KT is woefully undersized.

McCullough still got his nerve disease and Monty Williams is 
also on IR, so the Sixers may suit only 10 players tomorrow.

After the Sixers starting five of KT, AI, Snow, McKie and now Dalambert the Sixers have practically no quality depth or size 
in Salmons, Korver, Buckner, Green and McCaskill.

Plus the Sixers starting 5 and bench are woefully undersized.
Undersized teams try to win with quickness, but the Bulls 
should have the advantage here.

Keys to the game are Eddy, who should have a big game
and the Bulls pushing the ball non-stop in an uptempo
game to run the older less athletic 76ers ragged.

If the Bulls can be within 8 pts midway into the 3rd quarter
in an uptempo game, the Bulls should have the advantage
becuase of their depth. Bulls should easliy dominate
the boards.

Heck Toronto has zero inside presense and they outboarded 
the 76ers by 9 boards.

Finally would like to see the Bulls go w ith a full court press 
to really try to put pressure on the 76ers limited depth.

If the Bulls can stay energized, and the 76ers don't have some
freakish shooting night, this is a very winnable game.

It's also going to be the first East Coast game that I
can get to this season, so I'm really looking forward to it.

I'll have to buy my ribs though, since I'm superstitious and
feel if I predict a favorable outcome, I'll jinx the Bulls....
(such is the power of message board posting- if not the
fate of the world, the fate of the Bulls is at my fingertips 
:laugh: )


----------



## Philo

Jesus, I had no idea the Sixers had so many players out with injuries. Now I am even more sure we will find a way to lose this game. This is a huge game for the Bulls, beat a team you are supposed to beat and do it convincingly, or else!


----------



## RP McMurphy

Philadelphia 106, Chicago 105


----------



## Future

Bulls 102
Sixers 89


----------



## BSchmaranz

Curry and Crawford will again dominate on offense.

Bulls win!

Bulls 96
Sixers 89


----------



## BullspgJayWill#22

Bulls 88

76ers 78

Jamal with 25 pts 12 asts 4 steals

Eddy C 14pts 6 rbs

AD 8 pts 8 rbs 


AI 38 pts

22 of thoses are free throws


----------



## ballafromthenorth

hm I'll give it a try this game..

bulls 86 
76ers 77


----------



## curry_52

I think the Sixers may have an extra player, a very important one, and thats the Ref (Or should I say some extra playerS??). I dont like the zeebras at all, I hope they dont screw us.


----------



## truebluefan

I might not get the time to give the stat breakdown for tonights game. But i do want to get in my prediction. 

Sixers will be short handed. Bulls win. 100-89.


----------



## C Blizzy

*Sixer Injury Update*

*Glenn Robinson, whom the team had hoped to activate yesterday off the injured list, saw a foot and ankle orthopedic surgeon, who recommended he rest his sprained left ankle for one to two more weeks.

Marc Jackson, who played much of the first half of Tuesday night's loss to Toronto with a fractured left ring finger, will undergo surgery today at the Philadelphia Hand Center. He is expected to miss several weeks, although an official prognosis will be made after the surgery.

Meanwhile, Derrick Coleman, who sat Tuesday for the ninth time in the last 11 games because of a strained left knee, may try to play in tonight's game against the Chicago Bulls at the Wachovia Center.

But Coleman has been a game-time decision on many occasions this season.*

http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/sports/7408001.htm

Bulls 92
Sixers 87


----------



## Benny the Bull

Sixers are even more dangerous when they have injuries. I think they beat SA at home a few weeks ago with their entire starting front line out. If Bulls win, it will be close. Bulls win 86 - 84.


----------



## BlueDevil

Bulls are gonna win again especially if Big Dog and any other Sixers are still out.

Bulls 95
76ers 83


----------



## PC Load Letter

I really, really, really want to win this game or at least play well and keep it a close, tough game. Without Big Dog, MJack and Coleman, we SHOULD win. Let's avoid a letdown, guys...

Bulls - 89
Sixers - 84


----------



## Half-Life

Man I'm gonna be hyped up tonight. I wanna skip class so I can watch the game...man that fat ******* better not be watching TV downstairs


----------



## 1Craw2Cur3Chan

Bulls win by 8.

Curry 24 pts
Crawford 18 pts
:yes:


----------



## C Blizzy

*Tonight marks the Bulls' only scheduled appearance on a national cable network. Kevin Harlan and Doug Collins (not ex-Bull Steve Kerr) are scheduled to make the call on TNT.*


----------



## JRose5

Who else is going to be terribly disappointed (more so then usual) if we get blown out tonight?

Looking at all these predictions and big hopes, hopefully it doesn't backfire.
:sour:


----------



## Half-Life

Nah...I don't think this team is gonna get blown out anymore. Our new style of play allows us to keep games close regardless.


----------



## Chicago_Cow

This is a must win for the Bulls if they yearn for respect.

Bulls 93
Sixers 88

Iverson is shut down by none other than Hinrich.

Crawford will break McKie ankle for at least 3 times.

Curry * should* POSTERIZE the Sixers for the entire game


----------



## spongyfungy

*
Bulls 98
76ers 84* 

I'm not sure of hinrich shutting down iverson but i'd expect way more double-teaming with Glenn out. Some scrub will probably score 20+ on us.


----------



## DaBullz

Iverson has back to back games of 50 and 35 points. Last game he shot 24 FTs.

Kirk is not going to stop him. In fact, he's likely to be in foul trouble real quick. Jamal? He has the speed, but hasn't been a defensive player for us, up till now. But he did hustle on D last game, so maybe he can handle him for a while.

Gill is too slow to guard him. And if Hinrich has to sit with foul trouble, we're REALLY thin at G (if Pip isn't dressed).

Expect to see ERob on Iverson for some of the time. Maybe even JYD will give it a try.

I expect this to be a closer game than it would appear on paper, with all of Philly's injury issues.

If Philly can play Coleman, they have a chance of giving our two main scorers a tough time.

I don't have a real handle on the Bulls' chemistry at this point, so this is a hard one. But it's still the Bulls.

Philly wins 98-94
Crawford high scorer


----------



## kukoc4ever

*wu-tang killer bee*

we never win on national TV.
we always get smoked.

Philly 100
Bulls 79

High Scorer: Curry -- 22

Respect.


----------



## ztect

compted HALF COURT- 9TH ROW !!!

I'm psyched (plus got free parking too) !!!!!

:banana: :vbanana: :rbanana: :bbanana: 

Bulls better come ready to play, or I'll step on down and biitch slap someone :laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy

Yeah we haven't won in a long time on National TV. but the appearances have been few and far between and we sucked. I wonder if Crawford is a "showtime" player and really shine with everyone watching. Can't the networks schedule more Bulls games if ratings are high for this game? Bulls forum on this board is so popular i wonder if it represents the number of Bulls fans nation, percentage-wise.

I expect:

- record number of bbb members on this thread as this is the only game
-Hinrich fouling
-Bulls victory


----------



## Nater

I'm torn on this one. On the road, against a team with a superstar guard... the only reason I'll pick the Bulls is because of Philly's injuries.

Bulls 89
Sixers 82


----------



## futuristxen

Man. I'm so pissed. I have a floor meeting at seven tonight. Hopefully that's like a ten minute thing during halftime. Otherwise I'll have to record it too.

And I too am torn on this game. Iverson's my favorite player and the Bulls are my team. So it's really hard to guess what's going to happen.

I'll say the Sixers injuries are going to really hurt them tonight. and the bulls win their second, convincingly.

Bulls-102
Philly-89

Iverson-45 and 7

Crawford-50:yes:


----------



## airety

I'm so damn excited... this is the first Bulls game I'm getting to watch all year and might be the only one...

To the person that asked, if ratings were unbelievably high for this game, yeah, they'd pick up more Bulls games. More likely, we might see more Bulls games later in the season if the Bulls are in playoff contention and playing other good teams. We gotta be good to be seen... hopefully we can go on a 15-4 tear and get on TV now and then 

Bulls 96
Sixers 89

High scorer: Curry 28


----------



## L.O.B

Tonight's the night Curry announces to the NBA that he has arrived, 35 points Bulls win 105-93 , I am such a homer


----------



## DaBullz

The game is about to start. THe pregame is on TNT right now.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Probable Lineups:

Jamal Crawford
Eddie Robinson
Kendall Gill
Corey Blount
Eddy Curry

Allen Iverson
Aaron McKie
Kenny Thomas
Amal McCaskill
Eric Snow


----------



## Happyface

I predict an AI vs Jamal show back and forth at some point, hopefully its the whole game


----------



## visionary432

where the flying flippody squak is ernie johnson, folks we got a replacement


----------



## DaBullz

I'm not doing play by play tonight. The game is on national TV.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Fine with me Da :laugh:


----------



## JRose5

Lint..is starting.

 

Sure.

:yes:


----------



## futuristxen

LINTON JOHNSON IS STARTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GO GREEN WAVE!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Crawford
Gill
Johnson
Curry
Davis

Whoa


----------



## Da Grinch

go lint go
he's a starter


----------



## Future

Linton Johnson is starting? 

Is E-Rob injured?


----------



## DaBullz

Whoa

Crawford, Gill, Curry, Johnson, Davis the starters


----------



## elias03

Lets go bulls


----------



## Da Grinch

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Linton Johnson is starting?
> 
> Is E-Rob injured?


he does have a fractured finger ...but he's been playing hurt


----------



## elias03

good ****


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Whoa
> 
> Crawford, Gill, Curry, Johnson, Davis the starters


I like the idea of pairing Erob with Hirnich off the bench


----------



## elias03

bulls ball


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> I like the idea of pairing Erob with Hirnich off the bench


Did you return your Tivo yet? :laugh:


----------



## JRose5

Go Lint!


----------



## DaBullz

Curry guarding thomas and not Coleman. Interesting.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Curry guarding thomas and not Coleman. Interesting.


In other words, Curry may be our PF tonight.


----------



## such sweet thunder

That reminds me--
anyone WHO wantS to by a Tivo send me a PM.

32 days old, (2 days past the return deadline)


----------



## ChiBron

Nice block by Curry!

Bulls up 6-2

8:20, 1st qtr


----------



## elias03

wow


----------



## Brian34Cook

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay.. Craw to Curry for the oop


----------



## DaBullz

Gill trying to stick Iverson.


----------



## L.O.B

Linton is looking awesome.


----------



## Future

Wow, Linton is playing great.

Great D.... and he just hit a 3.


----------



## DaBullz

13-6 bulls

timeout Philly!


----------



## JRose5

Friggin right, 13-6.

Lint and JC leading the way.

^ Definitely the sentence I expected to be typing tonight..
:uhoh:


----------



## Brian34Cook

13-7 Bulls halfway thru 1st

I like what I'm seeing so far.. playin AI alright!


----------



## Happyface

Jamals going to have 10+ assists tonite, basically at least a double double


----------



## airety

Linton Johnson nice 3! The Craw to Curry oop got me pumped!!!

Ok back to the game.


----------



## futuristxen

Oh wow. This looks like a completely diffrent bulls team from the one under cartwright.

And LINTON JOHNSON!!!

Crawford looks a hundred percent better out there. And if I'm not mistaken, we're actually playing a little bit of defense.


----------



## L.O.B

Is it just me or has Curry ooped more in the last 2 games then in his first two seasons?


----------



## krob

LINT!


----------



## hps

Does anyone else notice that Linton seems to have the absolutely prototypical Small Forward's body? He's big, tall, strong and athletic.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Is it just me or has Curry ooped more in the last 2 games then in his first two seasons?


:yes: 

Damn good strategy, that way the D can't front him too far, or that will happen. If they start playing back to watch the lob, that will open it up more, making it easier to get it in to him for a post move.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Curry cleaning up on the glass.


----------



## DaBullz

Philly's zone may give us problems.

They stopped Curry pretty solidly just now and caused the :24 clock violation. 

We don't have a lot of outside shooters.


----------



## Future

Corey Blount is not good.... JYD should have came in instead of Blount.


----------



## L.O.B

Skiles had to get Kirk in early so he could front AI.


----------



## JRose5

Blount = :nonono:


----------



## DaBullz

Kirk really good so far.

He stayed in front of Iverson and made him cough it up.

Then a nifty steal under the bucket after a Philly offensive board.


----------



## Future

Chris Jeffries?

E-Rob must not be playin today.


----------



## futuristxen

Iverson's going to score...A LOT.

We've just got to limit what the rest of the sixers do. Gotta rebound.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Iverson's going to score...A LOT.
> 
> We've just got to limit what the rest of the sixers do. Gotta rebound.


50 is a real possibility.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Chris Jeffries?


Time to see what he can do, eh?

Hopefully he's not as bad as all the Toronto fans say.
Its not possible is it?

Ok, your right, it probably is..


----------



## hps

Chris Jefferies is in the game!!!

Scouting report out of Fresno State from Nbadraft.net had him as a defensive specialist with a limited offensive game.

Toronto fans scouted him as a lazy player.

Let's see what he has.


----------



## JRose5

Lint doesn't seem to have any problem pulling the trigger, at least he's not timid.


----------



## airety

I guess it's good that we're limiting the Sixers minus Iverson to 2 points... but damn Iverson is going nuts on us!

Linton needs to start practicing those open 3s, he's getting lots of opportunities!  

I like the way Crawford and Hinrich looks so far... my first time seeing them play together. Awesome.


----------



## truebluefan

johnson looks just find to me. Amazing that he came into training camp and made the team. He did a nice job on K Thomas.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> 50 is a real possibility.


And i wouldn't say it's anything our bulls are doing poorly. It looks like Iverson has made up his mind to go to the line and to go to the hole everytime. There's not a lot we can do to stop him. Just be physical with him.

I like Crawford's D on Snow.


----------



## bullet

Linton 5 pnts
EC 4 rbnds


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> And i wouldn't say it's anything our bulls are doing poorly. It looks like Iverson has made up his mind to go to the line and to go to the hole everytime. There's not a lot we can do to stop him. Just be physical with him.
> 
> I like Crawford's D on Snow.


I'm just looking at his 9 points in 9 minutes.


----------



## L.O.B

W/ Jeffries playing, who got IL'd?


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich just drove past Iverson and drew the foul. Nice.


----------



## JRose5

Hinrich shuts down AI for the play, then Iverson picks up his 2nd.
It'd definitely make things a whole hell of a lot nicer to get that guy in foul trouble.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Damn, Hinrich playing Iverson tough.


----------



## DaBullz

Iverson just beat Hinrich for a bucket.


----------



## JRose5

Not a bad first quarter.

AI did his thing, but we're up 11.
Crawford with 9 and 4 after one.


----------



## Future

Wow, Jamal is playing awesome. The Bulls D is awesome!!!

Have the Bulls ever held the opposite team below 20 in the first quarter this year? It doesn't seem like they have....could this be the first time?


----------



## bullet

Kirk nice D


----------



## Brian34Cook

Good 1st Quarter .. I like it!


----------



## BullFan16

i predict linton to have 11 at the end


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls 
Timeouts Taken: 1 of 6 full, 0 of 2 20-second 
PLAYER MIN FG 3PT FT RB AS PF PT 
JAMAL CRAWFORD 12 4-5 1-1 0-0 1 4 0 9 
KENDALL GILL 8 2-4 0-0 0-0 1 0 0 4 
LINTON JOHNSON 9 2-5 1-2 0-0 0 1 1 5 
ANTONIO DAVIS 7 0-0 0-0 0-0 2 0 2 0 
EDDY CURRY 9 1-2 0-0 0-0 4 0 1 2 
Corie Blount 5 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 0 
Kirk Hinrich 4 1-1 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 2 
Chris Jefferies 3 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 0 
Jerome Williams 3 2-2 0-0 0-0 1 0 0 4 
Scottie Pippen 0 - - - 
Marcus Fizer 0 - - - 
Eddie Robinson 0 - - - 
TOTAL 60 12-20 2-3 0-0 9 8 5 26


----------



## airety

Wow... and to think a month ago this board was overwhelmingly in support of trading Crawford for scraps.

I can't believe how much better these Bulls look under Skiles. The passing is crisp, and they always make one more pass to find the open guy. JYD has a sweet jumper!


----------



## BullFan16

^ points


----------



## bullet

Jyd 4 Quick pnts


----------



## such sweet thunder

THis KH/Jamll backourt is clearly the Bull's best lineup. I bet we don't see Gill starting next game.


----------



## hps

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> W/ Jeffries playing, who got IL'd?


I believe we already had Roger, Jay-Will, and Chandler on the injured list. No one else had to go.


----------



## futuristxen

oh man. I don't care what some may think...but Crawford is a special special talent in this league. There aren't many players his size that play the game that smooth. There is no jerkiness in his game.

And his ability to move between the one and two is very nice.

Kirk is worrying me a little bit with some of his dribbling still. But I love his defense and his passing. I really like seeing Hinrich and Crawford in the game together.

Hinrich is doing what he can do on Iverson. But Iverson is unstoppable. There's no one in the NBA who can stop Iverson. You just have to hope his shot is off. So it's nothing against Hinrich.


----------



## ChiBron

Hinrich did a heck of a job on AI after he entered the game.

JC looked his usual smooth self on offense. I liked his D as well.

Eddy looked sharper on the boards.

Ball movement looked great.

AI's supporting cast looked real BAD.

Overall, i liked the first qtr


----------



## DaBullz

Iverson just beat Hinrich badly. Reverse layup.


----------



## JRose5

Hmm...

A few interesting plays in a row there.
And by interesting I mean pretty damn bad.


----------



## DaBullz

Jefferies looks terrible.


----------



## ChiBron

Where is E-Rob?


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jefferies looks terrible.


I agree, that shot was uglay.


----------



## hps

Jefferies doesn't look good offensively, but he looks like he's playing some nice defense.


----------



## JRose5

5 offensive boards for Philly.
:dead:


----------



## futuristxen

I still don't really know who Jeffries is. I mean I see him out there and everything. But who is he? What's his game supposed to be?

As of right now, I don't like him.


----------



## Future

Pippen and E-Rob must be out for this game....


----------



## DaBullz

With Curry the go-to guy, we're not doing so well.

Lead down to 6.


----------



## Parabull

I'm not watching this, but just looked at the gamecast. What position is Linton playing? And does anyone know how he got so many minutes? He seems to be doing well.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Pippen and E-Rob must be out for this game....


Pip didn't travel with the team, not sure on E-Rob though.
Sportsline lists him, Pip, and Fizer as DNPs.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls no FG in 5 minutes


----------



## DaBullz

Gill hits to break the no-FG spell. 6 minutes.


----------



## JRose5

It sucks when you look at the line up and just think you don't have your scorers in, but then you realize that its basically just JC thats not in the lineup.
We need someone else to be more consistent.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls playing zone.


----------



## bullet

EC strong on Boards.

he will get a DD


----------



## visionary432

heh that was cool, crawford did an and1 move after the wistle


----------



## DaBullz

Philly looks terrible. They cannot shoot, except for Iverson.


----------



## JRose5

Damn offensive boards.


----------



## bullet

we r getting killed on snd chance pnts


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> Damn offensive boards.


they have not may us pay too much for that as of yet


----------



## DaBullz

Curry is 1-4 FG

Philly's frontcourt is decimated. We should be dominating them.


----------



## bullet

they depend solely on AI and O.Rbnds


----------



## L.O.B

The Bulls Defense in limiting the sixers to 32% shooting and they have 8 steals. :yes:


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Curry is 1-4 FG
> 
> Philly's frontcourt is decimated. We should be dominating them.


Tell me about it.
The entry passes have been crappy, and the double team arrives before he gets the ball. He got lucky on one there where he forced it up but got the foul call.


----------



## L.O.B

Despite Curry's 1-4 shooting, I think he's playing an inspired first half. He has hustled and gotten to the line along the way he has gotten 6 boards.


----------



## JRose5

Hinrich to the hole, very nice.


----------



## RoRo

oh man once hinrich and jamal get it going at the same time it's gonna be fun to watch...


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich splits the defense and makes the layup.

BUlls have just 3 baskets all quarter.

What do we have, 14? 16? this Q?


----------



## bullet

Good move Kirk


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hinrich splits the defense and makes the layup.
> 
> BUlls have just 3 baskets all quarter.
> 
> What do we have, 14? 16? this Q?


17, to their 21.

As bad as its looked, they haven't gained too much on us.


----------



## Chicago_Cow

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Philly looks terrible. They cannot shoot, except for Iverson.


More like great D to me.


----------



## bullet

Can EC break the basket??


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls 
Timeouts Taken: 2 of 6 full, 1 of 2 20-second 
PLAYER MIN FG 3PT FT RB AS PF PT 
KENDALL GILL 19 3-10 0-1 0-0 3 0 0 6 
JAMAL CRAWFORD 19 5-8 1-2 3-4 1 4 0 14 
ANTONIO DAVIS 16 0-1 0-0 1-2 4 0 2 1 
LINTON JOHNSON 10 2-5 1-2 0-0 0 1 1 5 
EDDY CURRY 19 1-4 0-0 7-8 6 0 1 9 
Jerome Williams 13 2-3 0-1 1-2 4 1 0 5 
Kirk Hinrich 11 2-3 0-1 0-0 1 1 1 4 
Corie Blount 8 0-1 0-0 0-0 1 1 1 0 
Chris Jefferies 5 0-1 0-0 0-0 1 1 0 0 
Scottie Pippen 0 - - - 
Marcus Fizer 0 - - - 
Eddie Robinson 0 - - - 
TOTAL 120 15-36 2-7 12-16 21 9 6 44


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kendall IS 3-10 but a few of those shots were horrible as the shot clock was down to like 1 and 2 

Gotta keep this up the 2nd half.. Lookin good for tonight so far


----------



## JRose5

Seems like both teams would be horrid offensively if Crawford and Iverson weren't playing.
We need another consistent scorer.
Curry's having a quiet game, but its good to see him getting to the line.

Other then that, I have no complaints. Good half!


----------



## Chicago_Cow

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> Seems like both teams would be horrid offensively if Crawford and Iverson weren't playing.
> We need another consistent scorer.
> Curry's having a quiet game, but its good to see him getting to the line.
> 
> Other then that, I have no complaints. Good half!


Defense wins championship. This team has enough offensive power to take over games once Chandler and Curry mature.


----------



## hps

This type of team is so much more enjoyable to watch.

Defense(effort), unselfishness, just pure competitiveness and hustle is great fun. Add in some scoring talents like Curry/Crawford who buy into the system and you really have something good.

This is the team dynamic we didn't have before Paxson did his 1-week rebuild.


----------



## bullet

They had 22 rbds - us 21.

that should change 2nd half.

we r missing TC for rbds and blks


----------



## futuristxen

My concern is that philly is hanging around. If they are this close going into the 4th it's going to be wild. Iverson can and will beat us single-handeldy if we let them stay close till the 4th.

We are playing pretty good defense. As we are keeping Philly's role players from going off. Derrick Coleman and Kenny Thomas have been non-factors so far tonight. Same with Eric Snow, John Salmons and Aaron Mckie. And if you watch the sixers regularly you will know that those guys generally give the sixers SOMETHING. Tonight the bulls are doing a good job of stopping them.

Keep an eye on Philly's offensive rebounding numbers. That's generally where they beat a team. Thomas, Dahlembert, and Coleman getting easy second chance points off of Iverson's misses.

On the whole though, I really do like the new look bulls. Just keep it up. Hinrich is looking better and better. Crawford is playing terrificly. I like Davis and JYD. Linton Johnson looks good.

Besides Corie Blount, I like everyone on our roster right now.


----------



## DaBullz

Jamal was 1-3 FG with 0 assists in Q2
Gill was really bad shooting in Q2

8 fast break points for each team
7 turnovers to philly's 9

18 points in the paint for each team


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>hps</b>!
> This type of team is so much more enjoyable to watch.
> 
> Defense(effort), unselfishness, just pure competitiveness and hustle is great fun. Add in some scoring talents like Curry/Crawford who buy into the system and you really have something good.
> 
> This is the team dynamic we didn't have before Paxson did his 1-week rebuild.


:yes: I agree, its definitely a lot more fun to watch.


----------



## airety

Doug Collins: Hinrich slithers for two!

Slithers.... might he picking up a few tricks from his peers in Slytherin?


----------



## bullet

Scoring still an issue


----------



## Chicago_Cow

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jamal was 1-3 FG with 0 assists in Q2
> Gill was really bad shooting in Q2
> 
> 8 fast break points for each team
> 7 turnovers to philly's 9
> 
> 18 points in the paint for each team


Dude, what's your point? Do you want me to bring up Rose line for the last 10 games? Give it up already. Jamal is a star in this league.


----------



## ChiBron

Its good to see the Bulls playing defense for the first time since 1998. Boy did we make a good trade. D and Jamal kept us up in the game. 

Our offensive execution w/ Jamal out looked bad to say the least. I hope Scott doesn't give him more then 3 mins. of rest at any point of the game. With E-Rob, Pip and Tyson out, we cannot afford to have him off the floor for big chunks.

None the less, solid qtr from us. Better offensive execution and not letting them get so many offensive is the key for the 2nd half.


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>hps</b>!
> This type of team is so much more enjoyable to watch.
> 
> Defense(effort), unselfishness, just pure competitiveness and hustle is great fun. Add in some scoring talents like Curry/Crawford who buy into the system and you really have something good.
> 
> This is the team dynamic we didn't have before Paxson did his 1-week rebuild.


I second that..... I used to yell at the tv during the games.. watching the poor defensive game after game.

Very enjoyable to watch.


----------



## rlucas4257

If this team can ever get a creative shooter/slasher (think a Peja type) at the 3, how deadly would the Bulls be? Crawford looks like a natural 2 to me tonight and is flourishing. Currys weakside D is good and he is getting to the line. Hinrich is playing great D and bringing intangibles. JYD is everywhere and AD is solid. Outside of that, not too much to mention. Its kind of an ugly game but one I think we can win. No erob tonight though i didnt catch why he was out. But the off the ball movement has been there, something I want. In fact, JC had the first backdoor cut for points (Fts) since the dynasty was dismantled. Skiles seems to be putting emphasis on that and on the open court game. Though the Bulls have had atleast 3 and probably 5 shot clock or near shot clock violations


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> If this team can ever get a creative shooter/slasher (think a Peja type) at the 3, how deadly would the Bulls be? Crawford looks like a natural 2 to me tonight and is flourishing. Currys weakside D is good and he is getting to the line. Hinrich is playing great D and bringing intangibles. JYD is everywhere and AD is solid. Outside of that, not too much to mention. Its kind of an ugly game but one I think we can win. No erob tonight though i didnt catch why he was out. But the off the ball movement has been there, something I want. In fact, JC had the first backdoor cut for points (Fts) since the dynasty was dismantled. Skiles seems to be putting emphasis on that and on the open court game. Though the Bulls have had atleast 3 and probably 5 shot clock or near shot clock violations


Nice post.

I heard E-Rob is out with the flu according to Skiles on the radio.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, what's your point? Do you want me to bring up Rose line for the last 10 games? Give it up already. Jamal is a star in this league.


That is the difference between Q1 and Q2. I'm reporting fact; I offered no opinion.


----------



## bullet

EC got 2 blks too


----------



## Chops

DaBullz hates Jamal Crawford.. Just get used to it..


----------



## Brian34Cook

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> That is the difference between Q1 and Q2. I'm reporting fact; I offered no opinion.


Exactly what I thought you were saying.. I didnt care for Kendall's shooting that quarter (He'll be fine in 2nd half) but what can you do when you have to force at least 2 up with 1 sec on Shot Clock?


----------



## futuristxen

The main descrepency in those assist numbers from Q1 to Q2 have to do with minutes played and the fact that in the first quarter guys were making shots. When he came back in guys weren't knocking down the same shots, and sometimes they were fouls. I don't think Jamal is playing greedily. Though he should. Looks like his shot is going down. Which means putting Hinrich at 1 and sliding Crawford into the scoring role.

Actually I'd like to see Hinrich play some 2 with Crawford at 1 as well. I think Hinrich has some offense in him as well.

We need to get into Eddy a little better. Crawford is the only guard really looking for him down low. But Eddy is posting too high, and too often ending up on the other side of the floor from Hinrich.

That follow up jam after Curry got fouled was nasty though. He needs to throw it down like that everytime someone tries to foul him. He could be as intimidating as Shaq if he did.


----------



## WestHighHawk

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Doug Collins: Hinrich slithers for two!
> 
> Slithers.... might he picking up a few tricks from his peers in Slytherin?


Maybe, but Kirk's a Gryffendor :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> The main descrepency in those assist numbers from Q1 to Q2 have to do with minutes played and the fact that in the first quarter guys were making shots. When he came back in guys weren't knocking down the same shots, and sometimes they were fouls. I don't think Jamal is playing greedily. Though he should. Looks like his shot is going down. Which means putting Hinrich at 1 and sliding Crawford into the scoring role.
> 
> Actually I'd like to see Hinrich play some 2 with Crawford at 1 as well. I think Hinrich has some offense in him as well.
> 
> We need to get into Eddy a little better. Crawford is the only guard really looking for him down low. But Eddy is posting too high, and too often ending up on the other side of the floor from Hinrich.
> 
> That follow up jam after Curry got fouled was nasty though. He needs to throw it down like that everytime someone tries to foul him. He could be as intimidating as Shaq if he did.


What I saw was Hinrich at PG in Q2 and the Bulls trying to run a half court offense. That wasn't very effective. Gill shot better when they were running more. The whole team did.


----------



## Happyface

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jamal was 1-3 FG with 0 assists in Q2
> Gill was really bad shooting in Q2
> 
> 8 fast break points for each team
> 7 turnovers to philly's 9
> 
> 18 points in the paint for each team



Yeah, Jamal should've been at least 1 for 8 or 9 in the 2nd qtr, hes being too unselfish


----------



## DaBullz

Still looks like the Bulls are trying to run a half court offense.

It still doesn't look very effective.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

It's been a bit ugly, but let's give it up for Eddy going to the rim and for Gill playing the passing lanes.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Still looks like the Bulls are trying to run a half court offense.
> 
> It still doesn't look very effective.


Not a whole lot of movement, but we seem to be drawing quite a bit of fouls, Curry at least.

D hasn't looked bad, besides that 3 point play by Snow.


----------



## JRose5

Wow, Skiles has gotta get them to stay on the ground for pump fakes.
Boing! 
Boing!

Boing!




Anyways, Lint probably just got himself on Sportscenter with that block,  
Nice!


----------



## L.O.B

Linton Freekin Johnson! That was a hell of a block on Snow


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Damn, Lint, that was awesome! Way to bring it!


----------



## bullet

What a block by Linton!!!


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls with terrible spacing, no movement off the ball, and they're walking the ball upcourt.


----------



## JRose5

Damn, AI heating up.


----------



## bullet

Thats a young PIP kind of block.


----------



## L.O.B

Is the board slow for everyone tonight? 

Looking at AI's do, is giving me flashbacks of carpet my folks had back in the 70's


----------



## DaBullz

L. Johnson 2-7 FG, 2 reb, 2 ast, 1 stl, 3 blk, 5 pts


----------



## bullet

Linton has 3 blks 1 stl


----------



## Maestro

we need to push this lead up to about 10 if we can swing it and keep ahead of a possible AI explosion


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Is the board slow for everyone tonight?
> 
> Looking at AI's do, is giving me flashbacks of carpet my folks had back in the 70's


yes it is slow


----------



## JRose5

Up 5, we can't let them get any closer then that right now.


Make the bunnies!
:upset:


----------



## bullet

How many putbacks we r gonna miss???


----------



## DaBullz

Watch the PG dribble while the rest of the team stands around. The motion off the ball is just horrible. No energy whatsoever.


----------



## Maestro

JYD gonna be coming in


----------



## JRose5

Bah, we're 3-20 this quarter.
But only getting outscored 9-12.


Just start hittin the shots and we should be fine.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> JYD gonna be coming in


that would be good


----------



## DaBullz

Gill is now 4-15


----------



## futuristxen

Sixers are making their run. Bulls need to make a few of those put backs. Crawford needed to knock down that open 3.


----------



## DaBullz

Tie game


----------



## Maestro

touch foul Hinrich tie game


----------



## bullet

see Kirks eyes


----------



## Maestro

Philly spent a ton of energy coming back, we can win this if we settle down


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> see Kirks eyes


:yes: Stud.

Got a bad break on that foul though.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls outscored 19-12 this Q.

No FG in the last 4 minutes, until the dunk just now by Curry


----------



## L.O.B

Throw it down bigman, throw it down!


----------



## JRose5

Curry!

I love seeing him get excited, good to see some emotion.


----------



## MikeDC

Eddy slams it home like a man


----------



## Maestro

Bulls go zone Eddy rough foul 1 and the ball


----------



## JRose5

Grab the damn ball!


----------



## DaBullz

bulls had a chance for 2-for-1 but they didn't even try to get off a quick shot.

Iverson with the steal and layup for the Philly lead.

62-60 after Q3


----------



## elias03

the honeymoon is over. we have no ****en offense


----------



## bullet

We got screwed on that play


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls 
Timeouts Taken: 3 of 6 full, 1 of 2 20-second 
PLAYER MIN FG 3PT FT RB AS PF PT 
JAMAL CRAWFORD 31 6-14 2-6 3-4 2 5 0 17 
KENDALL GILL 27 4-15 0-1 0-0 4 1 2 8 
ANTONIO DAVIS 24 1-6 0-0 1-2 10 1 3 3 
LINTON JOHNSON 22 2-9 1-3 1-2 3 2 1 6 
EDDY CURRY 30 2-7 0-0 9-10 7 0 4 13 
Jerome Williams 17 2-5 0-1 1-2 4 1 0 5 
Kirk Hinrich 15 2-3 0-1 2-2 2 1 3 6 
Corie Blount 9 1-3 0-0 0-0 2 1 1 2 
Chris Jefferies 5 0-1 0-0 0-0 1 1 0 0 
Scottie Pippen 0 - - - 
Marcus Fizer 0 - - - 
Eddie Robinson 0 - - - 
TOTAL 180 20-63 3-12 17-22 35 13 14 60


----------



## futuristxen

Allen Iverson is the MVP of this league. Respect to Baron Davis. But AI is doing more with less.

Not a sterling 3rd quarter by the bulls. But they are in this game. Just got to buckle down for the 4th.


----------



## JRose5

Skiles,

Remove: Blount

Insert: your foot, in his ***

I do not like Blount.
Granted, that third quarter debacle was not his fault, but he doesn't make it any better.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls shooting .317 FG
Philly shooting .375

Philly with the decimated front court outrebounding us 38-35


----------



## hps

This game is going OK.

The Bulls are defending, and despite horrible shooting, that is keeping them in the game.

We all knew we were giving up scoring in Marshall/Jalen.

And we all know we need Curry/Crawford to be the go-to offensive guys. So far tonight they are doing alright, but not great.

If we can defend and have those two guys lead us in the fourth quarter, I think we'll win.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> the honeymoon is over. we have no ****en offense


Well. We technically don't. We really don't have a system in place now that we've scrapped the triangle. It's very basic right now. Even Hinrich looks like he's freelancing out there.

We have the scorers though. Crawford is good enough. So is Curry. And Hinrich and the rest can fill in pretty well.

I like our effort.


----------



## RSP83

where is Eddy ? He iss suppose to be our offense... He should continue to be aggressive downlow and get to the line. And JAmal.. stop dribbling like maniac!!!


----------



## JRose5

Nice shot Kirk.
Good to see him hitting.


----------



## JRose5

Well that sucks a fat one.


----------



## bullet

Kirk 3 didnt touch the net


----------



## curry_52

Sixers going to win this one. Iverson will get 45+. Bulls will lose by 10+. Eddy Curry will foul out. 
Tyson Chandler, suck it up and come play, we need you.


----------



## futuristxen

This is the kind of offensive aggressiveness I wanted to see Hinrich do. He's got a shot. I want to see him use it.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Kirk 3 didnt touch the net



Damn straight, thatta boy.
I love seeing him take it at AI, he's the only one producing on offense currently.


----------



## Happyface

Relax its only a bad stretch with some bad shooting, some bad passes, and dribbling. Thats going to happen, hopefully they'll get a run going...


----------



## L.O.B

i am not sure what's pissing me off more, the run an uninspired Blount is getting or how freekin slow this board is tonight.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Sixers going to win this one. Iverson will get 45+. Bulls will lose by 10+. Eddy Curry will foul out.
> Tyson Chandler, suck it up and come play, we need you.


You give up to soon. The Bulls haven't given up yet. And neither should you. Hinrich is taking over.


----------



## mgolding

We'll need tyson when we're contending more than now. why jeopardise that?


----------



## bullet

Kirk is having a solid game


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> You give up to soon. The Bulls haven't given up yet. And neither should you. Hinrich is taking over.



Agreed, its only two down.

Up one now.


----------



## Maestro

Crawford a deep 3!!!!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

the bulls dont look that good.


----------



## DaBullz

Brilliant. :04 on the shot clock, so inbound it to AD 25 ft from the basket.


----------



## L.O.B

Antonio looks like he has been sipping some of Barkley's MD50/50 tonight, damn is he clumsy.

Hinrich w/ another long 3


----------



## JRose5

Hinrich!


Blount and AD just don't do it for me on offense.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

kirk looks like a solid point guard.. he's going to be a solid player in this league


----------



## Happyface

AD looks like hes 80 yrs old :devil:


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> Hinrich!
> 
> 
> Blount and AD just don't do it for me on offense.



Oh damn, he hit one!

He responds better to criticism then does Blount.
:laugh: 


We're up 1.


----------



## Maestro

AI looking a little tired?


----------



## bullet

Good 3 good D by Kirk


----------



## futuristxen

I really like the lineup we have on the floor right now.

Curry
Davis
JYD
Crawford
Hinrich

Two very good 3 point shooters. A low post threat. And two hustle guys who will board and play D.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> AI looking a little tired?


I don't think so. He never gets tired. Especially in the 4th quarter.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I really like the lineup we have on the floor right now.
> 
> Curry
> Davis
> JYD
> Crawford
> Hinrich
> 
> Two very good 3 point shooters. A low post threat. And two hustle guys who will board and play D.


I agree.
i like it too.


----------



## JRose5

AD's offense may be subpar, but he's been damn solid on the boards.

Hinrich to Curry, fouled.


----------



## bullet

5 shotclock violations , please!!!


----------



## JRose5

:upset: 

I hate when they blow those type of plays. We just about had that stop, and now he gets the free trhows.


Only hit one though.


----------



## Maestro

shotclock Philly:yes:


----------



## bullet

JYD energy!!

Just hit putbacks.


----------



## JRose5

Oooh, we got lucky on that shot clock violation, right at the last second.
:yes: 


We have to hit those bunnies.


----------



## bullet

EC husteling???


----------



## Maestro

Jamal forces the walk


----------



## L.O.B

Curry is playing one of his more physical games tonight. I love his take downs of AI and just recently Snow.


----------



## fin patterson

hinrich is playing great, GIVE HIM THE DAMN BALL


----------



## Maestro

great defensive rotation Bulls:yes:


----------



## JRose5

Yes, turnover!
Right here, this is it, very important.
Go up 3 or 4 here and its huge.


----------



## Future

Hinrich is playin great D on Iverson


----------



## bullet

Kirk great man to man D,u cant stop A.I u can just make him work


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Hinrich is playin great D on Iverson


I agree. He and Rip Hamilton have done the best jobs on Iverson I've seen this year.


----------



## Maestro

the Bull shooting 33%, Bulls up 3


----------



## Happyface

I love close games :devil:


----------



## bullet

makes u wonder if EC can do it all the time


----------



## MikeDC

OK, I'm convinced, Hinrich is going to go be a stud.

Good D on Iverson (as a rookie)... check

Shooting like an assassin (when it counts)... check

Good decision-making (running the team)... check

Great hustle (and no fear)... check


----------



## fin patterson

what the hell is jc doing? shoots a three with tight d on him, and airballs it


----------



## JRose5

We need that D right here.
:yes:


----------



## Maestro

1 minute left exactly


----------



## ChiBron

I can't believe they're not isolating Jamal Crawford in these final 2 mins. Another shot clock violation by Kirk. He's had a great game, but Jamal should have the ball in his hands NOW.

Bulls up 1.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> OK, I'm convinced, Hinrich is going to go be a stud.
> 
> Good D on Iverson (as a rookie)... check
> 
> Shooting like an assassin (when it counts)... check
> 
> Good decision-making (running the team)... check
> 
> Great hustle (and no fear)... check



turns the ball over in the clutch(rookie) ...check


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> OK, I'm convinced, Hinrich is going to go be a stud.
> 
> Good D on Iverson (as a rookie)... check
> 
> Shooting like an assassin (when it counts)... check
> 
> Good decision-making (running the team)... check
> 
> Great hustle (and no fear)... check


:yes: check


----------



## bullet

Bad play


----------



## Maestro

BRUTAL:upset:


----------



## ChiBron

Great shot by AI. 

Bulls next posession: Davis drives the ball??? Jamal Crawford should be taking these shots.


----------



## Future

God... you can't play any better D than Hinrich played there.... Iverson just nailed that jumper....


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

that's why we traded him (AD)


----------



## DaBullz

C'mon Bulls


----------



## JRose5

I'm surprised we're still losing right now, I though Antonio Davis was the guy we wanted with the ball in the clutch.
:dead:


----------



## ChiBron

Bulls ball with 7 secs left. Give it to Jamal!


----------



## JRose5

Ok here we go!!

We gotta get the shot up early, so we have a shot at a putback.
But not too early.


----------



## Future

Wow.... who will take this last shot.... this is the question.... 

Jamal?

I don't know if we have anyone ready for this (Rose couldn't get it done also)....I guess now its the time to see if someone can step up.


----------



## Chicago N VA

DAYUMMMMMMMM.. What a game. 7 Seconds left.

Bulls have a chance to win it... 

Hopefully JC understands he doesn't have to take a 40ft jumper.

Let's Go Bulls.


----------



## Crawscrew

Bulls ball 7 secs left down 1


----------



## futuristxen

So folks. 7 seconds. Down by 1. Who gets the ball?

BC gave the ball to Hinrich.

I'd like to see us get EC inside with good position. I think that's the highest percentage thing.

Then Crawford. Then Hinrich.

JYD will probably get it.


----------



## ChiBron

Hinrich fouled, they had one to give. 4 secs left.


----------



## Future

Oh man... my stomach is in knots... I'm cringing.

Can the Bulls pull it off?


----------



## JRose5

Wow, i thought the Rook was goin to the line but they had one to give.

This is gettin interesting!

Cmon Bulls.


----------



## Maestro

ratchet up the tension boys!:laugh:


----------



## bullet

Make it 4 sec


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Wow.... who will take this last shot.... this is the question....
> 
> Jamal?
> 
> I don't know if we have anyone ready for this (Rose couldn't get it done also)....I guess now its the time to see if someone can step up.



rose gets it done now.. by passing it to vince


----------



## futuristxen

okay. now it's 4 seconds.

The Bulls need this win. They've worked too hard to lose.


----------



## ChiBron

TURNOVER! Bulls blow this game away.


----------



## JRose5

****!!!

Why Lint!?


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

bulls lose.. yall dont got that franchise guy that can get it done in the clutch

to bad so sad.


----------



## bullet

Painfull!
we seserved a W!


----------



## Future

Why the hell did Johnson come in to throw it.... he had Hinrich wide open and he just overthrew him.... 

Like Collins said... Johnson shouldn't have been in there to throw that one in..


----------



## Philo

Team has no clue on how to win these types of games yet. They were probably as nervous as we were.


----------



## Chicago N VA

Wow that looked like a mugging! No call?


----------



## ChiBron

2nd most disappointing loss of the season behind that Minnesota game.


----------



## DaBullz

Tough loss. On the road. Against a team decimated by injuries.

They didn't give up.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Painfull!
> we seserved a W!


not really.. lol you guys gave the ball away when it counted.. you're telling me you deserved the W? bah!


----------



## Happyface

Skiles screwed up with Linton inbounding, i agree with the commentators. Jamal was open for a second, and that alleyoop was open if he could pass better. Bulls could've won this one, a tough one to swallow, but exciting in the end


----------



## Wynn

Ouch.


----------



## Philo

Hey buddy, JAlen Rose was one of the most UNCLUTCH freaking players I have ever seen. Go back to your cave.


----------



## Brian34Cook

To me it would've been nice to win this game but with this loss I expect this team to learn what to do at the end of games.. 

Next time, maybe try Kendall to pass it in over Linton?


----------



## rlucas4257

this is one of those games were you win 45 minutes of the game and you still lose. The Bulls were the better team tonight. But they couldnt deliver the knockout punch when they were up 11 and Philly stayed close.


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> bulls lose.. yall dont got that franchise guy that can get it done in the clutch
> 
> to bad so sad.


I know! We need a guy like Vince, who can hit those clutch shots and win his team championships.

oops.. nevermind..


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> bulls lose.. yall dont got that franchise guy that can get it done in the clutch
> 
> to bad so sad.


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls 
Timeouts Taken: 6 of 6 full, 2 of 2 20-second 
PLAYER MIN FG 3PT FT RB AS PF PT 
JAMAL CRAWFORD 43 8-20 3-9 3-4 2 5 0 22 
KENDALL GILL 27 4-15 0-1 0-0 4 1 2 8 
ANTONIO DAVIS 32 2-9 0-0 3-4 13 2 5 7 
LINTON JOHNSON 26 2-9 1-3 1-2 4 2 3 6 
EDDY CURRY 38 3-9 0-0 10-12 10 0 5 16 
Jerome Williams 29 2-7 0-1 1-2 7 1 0 5 
Kirk Hinrich 27 5-9 2-3 2-2 3 5 3 14 
Corie Blount 13 2-4 0-0 0-0 3 2 1 4 
Chris Jefferies 5 0-1 0-0 0-0 1 1 0 0 
Scottie Pippen 0 - - - 
Marcus Fizer 0 - - - 
Eddie Robinson 0 - - - 
TOTAL 240 28-83 6-17 20-26 47 19 19 82 

Curry with the triple double. points, rebounds, and FTs


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Team has no clue on how to win these types of games yet. They were probably as nervous as we were.


I don't about that. They played pretty good down the stretch. Iverson just hit a great shot, and the Bulls couldn't get it inbounded, but they did force it to that last possession by getting another defensive stop right before that.

Too bad for Linton. That's a tough situation to be in coming right off the injured list into that.

Even though we lost, this was a team that blew us out a few weeks ago. I like the effort and I think it's going to translate into a very good season.


----------



## Illstate2

Dissapointing loss to a team we should have beat. 

Once again we see Curry fail to really dominate inside against a team without a great inside presence. Liked the fact that he gave a couple hard fouls and seemed to show some interest in rebounding though.

Hinrich I believe has won me over. This is only the 4th time I've seen him play as a pro, but this game and the 4th quarter against San Antone impressed me.


----------



## garnett

did we turn the ball over every posession in crunch time? having pippen would have been nice


----------



## Future

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> not really.. lol you guys gave the ball away when it counted.. you're telling me you deserved the W? bah!


Don't you hate when The TROLLS come out and spread salt on your wounds.....


I know I do


----------



## ChiTownFan

Wow, the Bulls took it in the rear from the officials all night tonight. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I really loved all the phantom calls Iverson gets. I wish the officials would stop tossing his salad nightly. Makes me sick.


----------



## Maestro

2 chances and not getting it done. Well I'm not gonna go spastic but it should be interesting listening to the histronics and hysterics that are no doubt popping just about now. It was a good game, I enjoyed it. I thought we showed good effort and can't help but think games like this will help us grow. Oh to be a fly in the locker room right now.


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (Maestro, Chops, rlucas4257, Wynn*, L.O.B, Potatoe, SPMJ, izanagi11, Philo, Crawscrew*, ChiTownFan, Mikedc, The Krakken*, mgolding, macro6*, Future, REwT*, victor_vc, ryzmah, TMOD, tyson2323, Half-Life*, BullspgJayWill#22, Quigly*, E L D R U H M A I, numlock, arenas809*, chibullsfan4life, brian34cook, HT_Flyer, Genuine Article, mATtAhY, HallOfFamer, Aesop, seifer0406, futuristxen, FanOfAll8472, bullet, bpm183, JPBulls, KirkHinrich, Sith, VincentVega, MentalPowerHouse, Chicago N VA, sonny, Laid-Backness06*, elias03, Illstate2, Happyface, fin patterson, AL9045, DaBullz)


----------



## Illstate2

This game really exposed our lack of scorers.

Did they say anything about what happened to E-Rob that I missed?


----------



## elias03

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't you hate when The TROLLS come out and spread salt on your wounds.....
> 
> 
> I know I do



Unacceptable. Please read the Guidelines, if you cannot follow them, your privelege to post will be removed. -BCH


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>Happyface</b>!
> Skiles screwed up with Linton inbounding, i agree with the commentators. Jamal was open for a second, and that alleyoop was open if he could pass better. Bulls could've won this one, a tough one to swallow, but exciting in the end


Fire Skiles!!


----------



## L.O.B

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> bulls lose.. yall dont got that franchise guy that can get it done in the clutch
> 
> to bad so sad.


Nice baiting and might I add, a very fitting moniker. 

Boy we missed Pippen on that end bounds pass. 

Damn this freeking board's slowness tonight sucked. Good thing Dabullz didn't attempt play by play tonight. It only took 2 minutes to quote the master baiter.


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't you hate when The TROLLS come out and spread salt on your wounds.....
> 
> 
> I know I do


Lord knows I do, very boring


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> not really.. lol you guys gave the ball away when it counted.. you're telling me you deserved the W? bah!



I guess you wouldn't have came and posted here if the Bulls won?

I like what I seen... except for that 3rd Qtr drought.. But we actually played tough solid defense. Something that I would have never seen 3 games ago...... the Bulls would have lost by 20 pts game over by 2nd qtr.

AI hit tough shots over the rookie.. but Hinrich gained my respect tonight completely!!

Tough loss, once Skiles get more acclimated with the team.. I believe we are headed in the right direction!!!!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> 
> 
> I know! We need a guy like Vince, who can hit those clutch shots and win his team championships.
> 
> oops.. nevermind..



you're bulls won't even touch the playoffs. 5-13

 

sorry chops we ripped you guys off.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED



Nah man, Don't rip on the team and the rest of the fans just cause one strokeoff makes stupid comments cause he's dat f'n gaaangstaa!
:laugh:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you wouldn't have came and posted here if the Bulls won?
> 
> I like what I seen... except for that 3rd Qtr drought.. But we actually played tough solid defense. Something that I would have never seen 3 games ago...... the Bulls would have lost by 20 pts game over by 2nd qtr.
> 
> AI hit tough shots over the rookie.. but Hinrich gained my respect tonight completely!!
> 
> Tough loss, once Skiles get more acclimated with the team.. I believe we are headed in the right direction!!!!



if you guys would of won i'd give you props. but yall broke down when it counted the most


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Unacceptable. Please read the Guidelines, if you cannot follow them, your privelege to post will be removed. -BCH



but damn we sure have a better team then you guys


----------



## Future

Man, I wish this game was on local TV so we can get a replay of the ending. I swear I saw Hinrich wide open... if the pass was a little lower.... Hinrich could have had an easy lay-up or an olley-oop lay-up.

Ya, Pippen would have been nice to have to throw in the ball.


----------



## ChiBron

Hinrich was SPECTACULAR tonight. His D was great as usual, but his agressiveness on O won me over. He's gonna start real soon. Maybe on Saturday itself!


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> you're bulls won't even touch the playoffs. 5-13
> 
> 
> 
> sorry chops we ripped you guys off.


Nothing to be sorry about.. That Raptors team isn't going to win a championship anytime soon.. So we are all in the same boat..


----------



## Future

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> but damn we sure have a better team then you guys


Why must you bait? Honestly.... this is baiting at its best. He's adding nothing to this thread other than worthless bating.


----------



## elias03

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> if you guys would of won i'd give you props. but yall broke down when it counted the most



Last warning. -BCH


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> 
> 
> Nothing to be sorry about.. That Raptors team isn't going to win a championship anytime soon.. So we are all in the same boat..


dude what do championships have to do with coming through in the clutch??? vince hit a game winner last week.. so you hold no weight.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> dude what do championships have to do with coming through in the clutch??? vince hit a game winner last week.. so you hold no weight.


Then what does coming through in the clutch get you if you don't ever have a chance at winning a championship?

 

You're just going in circles.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> 
> [/color=blue]EDITED[/color]



yall can trash talk jalen rose. and i cant trash talk the bulls? double standard.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> 
> 
> Then what does coming through in the clutch get you if you don't ever have a chance at winning a championship?
> 
> 
> 
> You're just going in circles.



if you dont do it in the season how are you going to do it in the playoffs?


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> yall can trash talk jalen rose. and i cant trash talk the bulls? double standard.


LOL. Score one for the good guys.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL. Score one for the good guys.


:laugh:


----------



## Future

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> yall can trash talk jalen rose. and i cant trash talk the bulls? double standard.


Where did we trash talk Jalen Rose? Just walk on back to the Toronto board and twiddle your fingers and trash the Bulls all you want over there.....


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> Why must you bait? Honestly.... this is baiting at its best. He's adding nothing to this thread other than worthless bating.



Slurs like this will not be tolerated. -BCH


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> dude what do championships have to do with coming through in the clutch??? vince hit a game winner last week.. so you hold no weight.


I hold no weight? Well, I admit my biceps could use some work, but what does that have to do with a conversation about clutch players? Vince is a great player, but he is far from a proven clutch performer.. Let's see if he can make it through a whole season first, and then if the Raptors are in the playoffs come April, we'll see how far they can go.. Either way, no one from the East is going to win a title this year.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> you're bulls won't even touch the playoffs. 5-13
> 
> 
> 
> sorry chops we ripped you guys off.


Damn. We give you the two scorers your offense was dying for and this is the thanks you show? Jeez.


----------



## curry_52

Playoffs-caliber teams win games like this, we arent one of them. If there was one game the Bulls needed and shoulda have won, was this one against Iverson. Yes, it was Iverson against the Bulls, not the Sixers.
One of the most dissapointing "L" in quite a long time, and it doesnt get any better: Spurs are next. At least, its going to be an easy one to predict.

ps:
if Chandler isnt activated after 5 games, the Bulls wont even stand a chance to qualify.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> 
> 
> I hold no weight? Well, I admit my biceps could use some work, but what does that have to do with a conversation about clutch players? Vince is a great player, but he is far from a proven clutch performer.. Let's see if he can make it through a whole season first, and then if the Raptors are in the playoffs come April, we'll see how far they can go.. Either way, no one from the East is going to win a title this year.



man you hold no weight is from the dip set .. cmon now


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> man you hold no weight is from the dip set .. cmon now


Say what?


----------



## elias03

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont do it in the season how are you going to do it in the playoffs?




i cant believe that you actually think that your team will actually go somewhere past the first round of the playoffs. You guys suck just as much as you say we do. Whos going to be your center. No one and people in the playoffs will take advantage of that. Indiana has jermaine oneal that will be dunking it up your asses all the time. Ben wallace is going to grab every single rebound that comes his way, which means no second chances for your team so for you guys to win you must hit at least 55 percent from the field. The knicks if they make it have dikebe mutombo and he will take advantage of every player on your team because he way bigger, knicks also have kurt thomas, mcdyess , harringotn and weatherspoon whos going to stop them you herb. For philly iverson will drive down the middle because no one will have a ansewer for him. New oRleans have magloire who can take advantage of your **** player and hes as solid as they come. with the nets jason kidd will split the midle and find the open guy and if the Bulls make whos going to stop all the big guys we have *******.



p.s. if we had tyson wed be winning or even scottie and E-rob


----------



## BCH

Warning PMs have been sent.  So please stop the trolling and personal attacks. thanks.


----------



## kirk_hinrich_ROY

jamal lays another egg.  . go kirk!!


----------



## MentalPowerHouse

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant believe that you actually think that your team will actually go somewhere past the first round of the playoffs. You guys suck just as much as you say we do. Whos going to be your center. No one and people in the playoffs will take advantage of that. Indiana has jermaine oneal that will be dunking it up your asses all the time. Ben wallace is going to grab every single rebound that comes his way, which means no second chances for your team so for you guys to win you must hit at least 55 percent from the field. The knicks if they make it have dikebe mutombo and he will take advantage of every player on your team because he way bigger, knicks also have kurt thomas, mcdyess , harringotn and weatherspoon whos going to stop them you herb. For philly iverson will drive down the middle because no one will have a ansewer for him. New oRleans have magloire who can take advantage of your **** player and hes as solid as they come. with the nets jason kidd will split the midle and find the open guy and if the Bulls make whos going to stop all the big guys we have *******.
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. if we had tyson wed be winning or even scottie and E-rob


Wow according to you the Raptors will never win a game...


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn. We give you the two scorers your offense was dying for and this is the thanks you show? Jeez.


I agree. I don't get it either...i browse RealGM on occasion, but enough to know that the fans of two teams that just made a trade never get along...that just seems really dumb to me.

bad game to loose, but hey, that happens...it's good experience.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

i'll tell you one thing.. kirk and crawfard can play.. two young studs on the rise.. that's for sure.


----------



## elias03

> Originally posted by <b>MentalPowerHouse</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow according to you the Raptors will never win a game...


they will but not as many as they think. they have a problem just like they did before but now its just different. you think marshall can bring what he brings everyday or jalen rose and when carter gets injured you guys will have a worse team that the bulls had when jalen was here so just get out of here trolls and get a life


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

also skiles has brought some hard nose defense to your team.. you guys can really defend.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

I see a lot of positives in this game. At 5-13, I suppose I'll have to take a moral victory. 

I think that was one of the best all around games I've ever seen Eddy Curry play. Ever. Some will not that he only made three shots. True, true. But that guy has never played defense like that before. There he was, up in the air blocking shots, giving hard fouls at the rim when it was the right time, being an enforcer. The truth is, he was an enforcer on offense as well, and he took it to the rim hard right through contact, also rare for him. Thus, he got to the FT line an impressive 12 times and made 10 of them. Add to that the fact that he pulled down 10 rebounds, and that's playing complete ball, folks. Props to Eddy, for once not pretty, but gritty.

Kirk was awesome tonight. It's just too bad he wasn't able to catch that inbounds pass to pull out another road win. The Bulls will need him to look for his shot like he did with Rose and Marshall gone. 

Jamal played well too. I was hoping he would get a chance to hit a game winning shot to see if he could do what Rose was never able to do.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> 
> 
> they will but not as many as they think. they have a problem just like they did before but now its just different. you think marshall can bring what he brings everyday or jalen rose and when carter gets injured you guys will have a worse team that the bulls had when jalen was here so just get out of here trolls and get a life


Shrug me off as a troll if you want, I am bulls fan too. Where have I bashed the bulls? Your whole paragraph I responded to was nothing but narrowed minded thinking, anyone could come up with the same kind stuff for any team. No team is perfect, not the raptors nor the bulls.

No Marshall will not get 20+ points each game, nor will Rose get 10- each game either. And some nights Vince will get 30+ or even 40+. You really think the raptors will depend on Marhshall geting 20+ each night to win the majority of games?


----------



## L.O.B

mental,

I think the post that drew your ire, had more to do w/ baiting than putting Toronto down. You have to admit Dathomie was trying to pick a fight.


----------



## Half-Life

We freaking lost to a team that had one of their main players injured...:upset: :upset: Well...at least we controlled the game for the most part. For 45 minutes we won the game..the last two minutes we messed up...I don't know who to blame. BUt the effort was certainly there. 

At least our defense has been greatly upgraded...it's nice to see that we are a tough nosed team now that take no sh!t from nobody.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> mental,
> 
> I think the post that drew your ire, had more to do w/ baiting than putting Toronto down. You have to admit Dathomie was trying to pick a fight.


look up and see the props im giving to the bulls...

HOLLA


----------



## L.O.B

Yeah thanks for the props Dathomie, too bad they came after you were reprimanded for not playing nice.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> mental,
> 
> I think the post that drew your ire, had more to do w/ baiting than putting Toronto down. You have to admit Dathomie was trying to pick a fight.


I agree, though his last few post are atleast giving the bulls props. In any case I'm not him, so why call me a troll? I've been reading the bulls forum for months before I even registered to start posting here. Raptors and bulls are actually my 2 favourties teams, and it rather rare your two fav teams can make a trade you like for both sides. Both teams were doing nothing and going nowhere, and they still might, but atleast this trade gives excitement and a chance for change.


----------



## spongyfungy

I'd say the guard play was excellent tonight. Hinrich played terrific D and really disrupted AI's game (he looked frustrated all night) granted he scored 35, you couldn't ask for better defense. plus the double team forced AI to give it up. Hinrich was clutch all night and kept us in the game when it counted most. 

Eddy didn't play as well as he should have but his D was better than usual. he played hard on the other end and i have to commend him for that. I really thought he would dominate in the paint but at least he banged inside and got the calls. He was perfect from the line til Harlan jinxed em.  

This was a game the Bulls should have won but I too will take a moral victory. Bulls were very cold and inconsistent with their shooting but at least we played well down the stretch and it wasn't a blowout. And why was Gill taking all these shots? I think this shows we need another scoring option and I think Kirk is the guy.

I hate those black jerseys. Stick with the red.


----------

